# CPC certified coder Albany, NY region



## dawnsantor@yahoo.com (Nov 30, 2010)

110 JAMES STREET SCOTIA, NEW YORK 12302
518-372-0396 · DAWNSANTOR@YAHOO.COM
DAWN SANTOR 
OBJECTIVE

A position as a Medical Coder using my knowledge of ICD-9, HCPCS and CPT coding.
EMPLOYMENT

Community Care Physicians - October 1998 through July 2010
Scotia, New York 
EXPERIENCE
CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL CODER - CPC
Member, in good standing, of the American Academy of Professional Coders- AAPC.
11 years experience in ICD-9 coding. Proficient in Medical Terminology and Anatomy and Physiology.
8 years experience in CPT, HCPCS coding for Internal Medicine office.
Verifying ICD-9 and CPT coding to ensure proper insurance company reimbursement.
Physician based Hospital and Nursing Home Billing.
Charge Entry for office procedures, E/M coding, Laboratory codes, Nursing Home visits, and Hospital care provided by Internal Medicine Physicians.
Met or exceeded all performance goals to date.
DIRECT PATIENT CARE
Initial patient contact consisting of Vital Signs, Reviewing and Updating Medications, Medication Renewals, and Review of Patient History along with Chief Complaint.
Using clear and concise Medical Terminology and Organizational Skills to perform daily duties such as Phlebotomy, Protime/INR with patient instructions, Lipid Profiles with patient instructions and Performing EKG's.
Demonstrated ability to meet the needs of patients, dependable, hard working, reliable and punctual. 
MEDICAL OFFICE ASSISTANT
Competent using Software including: Windows, MS Word, Touchworks, Allscripts, Electronic Medical Records, E-Mail, and the Internet.
Advanced Electronic Medical Records training.
Responsible for trouble shooting office based problems.
Maintained Medical Records working well as a team member or independently.
Responsible for scheduling and canceling appointments on a multiple line phone system.
Experience in scheduling ancillary testing, including CT scans and MRI's.
Writing Letters of Medical Necessity.
Ordered and distributed medical and office supplies to guarantee adequate supply for operations.                                                                      
EDUCATION
Mildred Elley College for Careers 
Certificate - Graduated 1998 - Clinical Medical Assistant
GPA 4.0  -  Presidents List


----------

